# Dennerle 30l cube & yellow fire shrimp



## PrincessBurundy (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Looks like little garden!


----------



## merlin21 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you.
Well, that was its purpose, a nice garden for my shrimps..


----------



## merlin21 (Apr 30, 2011)

side shot:


----------



## merlin21 (Apr 30, 2011)

new look


----------



## cybercat (Jun 25, 2011)

Very nice. Thats what I would like to do for my first nano.


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Did you grow the plants first and then add the shrimp?


----------



## merlin21 (Apr 30, 2011)

@cybercat, thank you. I am glad you like it.

@ncharlie no, the shrimps have been added almost a year ago.. In the past months, I've changed the scape many times.
I remove some plants, add a couple of them, but the shrimps have always been there.
There aren't any issues about keeping freshwater shrimp in planted tanks.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful! You and I have the same carpet plant. And that's some hot downoi and pearl weed.


----------



## merlin21 (Apr 30, 2011)

funny.. i am planing to change my carpet with eleocharis parvula..
marsilea is almost invasive in my tank.. i guess Dennerle is to blame for that..
downoi is the easiest plant for me.. it grows almost like valisneria.. i have successfully grow it with no substrate and almost no fertilization, and only 0,5 w/l..
btw, the water I'm using is almost liquid rock, Gh 23, Kh 13, ph 7,8(tap water)..
in my next setup, i'm planing to use some akadama or shirakura red bee sand.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I really like the first scape you had. How often must you trim?


----------



## merlin21 (Apr 30, 2011)

i trim my plants every two weeks.. 
because the tank is in another town, i see my tank usually twice a month, mainly in weekends.. so i must trim when i have the chance..
for the rest i instructed someone how to feed, fertilize, and water change..
if i wait 3 or 4 weeks, rotala is almost at the surface, and marsilea is... everywhere..


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful nano


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

merlin21 said:


> i trim my plants every two weeks..
> because the tank is in another town, i see my tank usually twice a month, mainly in weekends.. so i must trim when i have the chance..
> for the rest i instructed someone how to feed, fertilize, and water change..
> if i wait 3 or 4 weeks, rotala is almost at the surface, and marsilea is... everywhere..


Sounds about right. I had a similar scape for awhile but lost track of time and the plants were a huge mess! Keep up the good work.


----------

